
'Remarkable' decline in fertility rates - onuralp
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-46118103
======
symplee
And the remarkable rise of pets.[1]

Pets outnumber children 4 to 1 in the US.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet#Pet_popularity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet#Pet_popularity)

